

Linux 3.15 and continuation of merge window - priteshjain
https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/6/8/70

======
rwmj
With file locks that aren't broken by design!
[https://lwn.net/Articles/586904/](https://lwn.net/Articles/586904/)

------
co2
Linux 3.15 will also include a better renameat2 function with parameters that
allow to write better pid file placing and handling without race conditions.

[http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man2/renameat2.2.html](http://man7.org/linux/man-
pages/man2/renameat2.2.html)

~~~
quotemstr
Of course, it'd be nice if we could solve PID races entirely. The POSIX system
is unbelievably broken compared to how NT does it. (No, "PID wraparound
happens slow enough not to matter" is not a good foundation for a robust
system.)

~~~
lomnakkus
Doesn't e.g. systemd solve this problem? (PID files are just a bad idea.)

------
SDGT
Here's the LKML listing, because that little asp classic site seems to be
having some slowness, and they didn't really include much more than a small
summary, which is about as big as the whole lkml article anyway.

[https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/6/8/70](https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/6/8/70)

~~~
mattwad
worse, it redirected me to VistaPrint on some sort of auto-timeout :(

~~~
SDGT
Yep that happened to me as well after spinning on the page for 30+seconds.

